# Lavajillas Bosch SGS44E28EU/13 averiado



## meloncillo06 (Sep 7, 2016)

hola, necesito ayuda con un lavavajillas averiado.

enciende correctamente, entra agua y después lo tira y así reiteradamente sin empezar lavado.

gracias de antemano.



se trata de un lavavajillas bosch SGS44E28EU/13


----------



## theusuario5000 (Sep 7, 2016)

mirate esto 

http://www.todoexpertos.com/categor...8kt8nfy74/problemas-con-un-lavavajillas-bosch


----------



## meloncillo06 (Sep 7, 2016)

gracias, si leyendo por ahi debe de ser el dichoso caudalímetro, el acuastop que no cierre o cualquier otro sensor, jeje.

dos dias sin lavavajillas, la pariente de morros y yo en mis trece de no llamar al sat aun.

esta tarde seguieré mirando


----------



## meloncillo06 (Sep 7, 2016)

bueno, he descartado el aquastop, puesto que entra agua y desenchufado cierra bien. asi que el siguiente paso comprobar el caudalímetro. Alguno sabe que hacer para comprobarlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2016)

El caudalímetro tiene una paleta con un pequeño iman , por otro lado un RedSwitch (interruptor también con iman dentro) con los dos terminales de salida. Cada vez que el imán de la paleta pasa frente al RedSwitch , lo acciona.

- Primero revisar que la paletita gire libremente
- Segundo medir con el tester en continuidad los pulsos mientras circula agua.

Si no se tiene tester , con una lamparita o led  y una pila se puede verificar que encienda y apague a cada vuelta de la paletita.

Saludos !


----------



## meloncillo06 (Sep 8, 2016)

Si, soplando noto que gira, pero da la sensación que no lo hace con la fluidez que debiera, así que creo que debe ser fallo de el. 

A ver por cuanto me sale.

Gracias



Bueno, he encontrado por ahi caudalimetro a 19€ mas gastos envio, jeje, si es eso y me he ahorrado al sat.

Pero antes de comprar uno nuevo, quisiera saber en que falla. Si solo lleva un par de imanes y un interruptor, es dificil que falle. A no ser que la cal del agua lo este trabando algo y no gire como debe y si da menos vueltas, detecta menos litros de los que entran, jeje


----------



## meloncillo06 (Sep 8, 2016)

voy a probar a quitarle la cal si tiene. he tapado una de las salidas y lo he rellenado con vinagre, ahora a dejarlo que haga su trabajo. ya contare la esperiencia.


----------



## meloncillo06 (Sep 9, 2016)

Solucionado.

unas horas con el vinagre y ha desaparecido la cal.

ahora cuando soplas las aspas siguen girando un poco y se oye claramente los clics.

instalado el caudalimetro de nuevo. Funciona perfecto.

Gracias a todos.


----------

